# Starter Venomous Snakes



## Alex L. (Nov 20, 2011)

Just out of interest, are there any 'starter' venomous snakes


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Alex L. said:


> Just out of interest, are there any 'starter' venomous snakes


No. any venomous animal has the potential to kill you.

Get some hook training, get experience with difficult handling/husbandry snakes(a FWC/ABT/GTP will only take you so far, consider the likes of that hook trainable snakes), find a mentor and learn from him/her.
Lots of reading up on the subject of keeping venomous reptiles.
Prity much sum's it up in few words.

Hope it gives you a idea


----------



## Alex L. (Nov 20, 2011)

woah no, maybe at some point in the future but a snake like that would scare the crap out of me!!!


----------



## Southerncopperhead (Oct 5, 2011)

there is no such thing as a "starter" venomous snake but there are very few people in this country that will actually mentor you
there are some people who run courses but that's a course not long term mentoring


----------



## waynestine (Sep 26, 2010)

Hognose


----------



## eXtremeTurtles (Sep 22, 2011)

hognose or a freshwater cobra


----------



## strongboW (Dec 12, 2007)

There nothing like a DWA snake tho.. It's totally diffrent.


----------



## eXtremeTurtles (Sep 22, 2011)

strongboW said:


> There nothing like a DWA snake tho.. It's totally diffrent.


True!


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

maybe a dead one ?


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

eXtremeTurtles said:


> hognose or a freshwater cobra


Def not a hognose, not really a FEC either lol. Nothing will come close to one really, it's what everyone says.


----------



## waynestine (Sep 26, 2010)

I was only kidding lol 
what about mangrove snake ?


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

i hear if u roll a corn snake in glue razor blades and drawing pins in a bath full of vinegar will give u some idea of pain lmao


----------



## bumble (Oct 13, 2010)

The answer is some one else's. Work with mentors and work with as many snakes as you can, even an arse of a corn snake can teach you something


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

strongboW said:


> There nothing like a DWA snake tho.. It's totally diffrent.





eXtremeTurtles said:


> True!


Do you both think all venomous snakes behave the same??


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Lamprophis said:


> Do you both think all venomous snakes behave the same??


How did you deduce that from what they said?....


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

its a question thats regularly asked, its always answered the same (ish) no there isnt a good starter snake, if you need to ask what kind of snake you should start your dwa with, you are ultimately not ready to have them, fix in your mind the snake or snakes you would like, then work towards getting them, gain what experience you can with mentors, and more importantly, know your limits, dont go blindly into having something you are not competant with.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

snappingchap said:


> its a question thats regularly asked, its always answered the same (ish) no there isnt a good starter snake, if you need to ask what kind of snake you should start your dwa with, you are ultimately not ready to have them, fix in your mind the snake or snakes you would like, then work towards getting them, gain what experience you can with mentors, and more importantly, know your limits, dont go blindly into having something you are not competant with.


Could,nt agree more mark , what snakes you start out with is down 
To what snake you want and is what you feel comfortable with on a daily
Baisis


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

nsn89 said:


> How did you deduce that from what they said?....


I didn't deduce anything.. hence why I asked the question.

The reason I asked is because they both agreed that venomous and non-venomous snakes behaved "totally different".

Matt


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Lamprophis said:


> I didn't deduce anything.. hence why I asked the question.
> 
> The reason I asked is because they both agreed that venomous and non-venomous snakes behaved "totally different".
> 
> Matt


I knooooow, it's just what everyone says when giving out advice..lol.


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

nsn89 said:


> I knooooow, it's just what everyone says when giving out advice..lol.


It's my opinion that *some* venomous snakes will behave similarly to non-venomous. I believe the wider the range of species you work with, the more it will prepare you to work with more difficult snakes. My point is - Just because some species have evolved to hunt by envenomating their prey instead of constricting, doesn't necessarily make them "totally different".

Of course this is a matter of opinion, but that's my two pence worth.


----------

